# Christmas Fudge



## kathrynn (Dec 14, 2012)

Just wanted to show yall what else I do in the kitchen!  I make fudge for gifts...

These are Semi-Sweet Chocolate and Peanut Butter.  Will be gone tonight at our local Watering Hole to 2 of the sweet Waitresses.













DSCN3733.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Dec 14, 2012






This is not as yellow as it looks...the actual color is more like light brown sugar.













DSCN3731.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Dec 14, 2012


----------



## smokinhusker (Dec 14, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## fagesbp (Dec 14, 2012)

Looks great. Fudge is something easy to make but hard to make right. So I've heard


----------



## kathrynn (Dec 14, 2012)

Nope....It's very easy....and takes a bit of elbow grease....and soooo worth it.  I have a no fail, very creamy recipe.  It's not hard either...nice and soft.


----------



## driedstick (Dec 14, 2012)

That looks great, job well done.


----------



## lilricky (Dec 14, 2012)

KathrynN said:


> Nope....It's very easy....and takes a bit of elbow grease....and soooo worth it.  I have a no fail, very creamy recipe.  It's not hard either...nice and soft.


looks good, got a recipe for these?


----------



## llhauck (Dec 14, 2012)

looks grate..... i am the new guy on the block..... do you share resipes?


----------



## rtbbq2 (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## kathrynn (Dec 15, 2012)

Of course I will share the recipe!  It's not one that I made up on my own....just one that I have tweaked over the years.

This is called Fantasy Fudge (it's the old one from the Kraft brand Marshmallow Cream Jar)

3 cups of plain sugar

1 1/2 sticks of butter (I use salted...and the old recipe calls for margarine)

2/3 cup Evaporated Milk

1 (12 oz) bag of Semi Sweet Chocolate Chips

1 teaspoon of Real Vanilla flavoring

1 (7 oz) jar of KRAFT Marshmallow Cream (I only use this brand...the store brands do not work! Neither does Marshmallow Fluff!)

Need to use at least a 3 quart heavy pot.   Grease a 9 x 13 pan and set aside. Get your arms ready for a work out!  

Put the butter, sugar and the evaporated milk in the pot and turn on medium heat...you will need to stir this a little bit at this point because it will scorch.  Watch the mix and when small bubbles start to appear on the surface....turn on a timer or watch the clock and you will need to really stir for 5 minutes. (This is almost like hot lava!)

When the time is over...turn off the heat and add the chocolate chips.  Stir them in until the chips are melted....add the vanilla...and stir till blended.

Now comes the Elbow Grease time.  Put in the marshmallow cream and stir until its all blended.  You may feel like your arm is going to fall off....but you will need to do this quickly since the candy temperature is cooling.

Pour into a greased 9 x 13 pan.  I just use spray Pam...but you could use butter or anything of your choice.

****  I typically use store brands for all of the ingredients. With the exception of the Kraft marshmallow cream.  I have tried others and they just dont taste the same...or have the creamy texture.

Also...for the Peanut Butter fudge..I use the Reese's brand of chips.  That comes in a 10 oz bag..but it still works.  I have used milk chocolate, semi sweet and even the dark chocolate chips.  They all work!

Hope the folks you make this for love it as much as my family and friends do!


----------



## smoking b (Dec 15, 2012)

MMMM fudge! I haven't had any fresh fudge in a long time.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Yours looks great!


----------



## shoneyboy (Dec 15, 2012)

Got it.....Thanks for posting it.......ShoneyBoy


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 15, 2012)

Looks Great Kat! Hope you don't mind i put it in Evernote, Thanks!


----------



## kathrynn (Dec 15, 2012)

Nope I don't mind at all Dave. Its one of our family traditions. I am going to start up making fruit cake cookies this weekend. They are great....and not icky like most traditional fruitcakes. If the weather is dry....then divinity is next.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Looks real good!




~Martin


----------



## shoneyboy (Dec 15, 2012)

KathrynN said:


> Nope I don't mind at all Dave. Its one of our family traditions. I am going to start up making fruit cake cookies this weekend. They are great....and not icky like most traditional fruitcakes. If the weather is dry....then divinity is next.


My Grandmother would make Divinity for Thanksgiving and Christmas every year…..I remember her saying the same thing….It needed to be dry to make it…..I never understood the correlation though ???


----------



## kathrynn (Dec 15, 2012)

In candy making....weather can cause problems. I have always been told that by my Grandmother. I did try it one year...it was gritty and never set up. Pralines are the same way. Maybe on of the Chefs here could give us more insight. The fudge can be made in any weather. No fail.


----------



## smoking b (Dec 15, 2012)

What is this divinity you speak of??  Is it something that has shine perhaps? Just guessing - no idea


----------



## shtrdave (Dec 15, 2012)

Divinity is a white airy fudge like candy, or at least what my mother made. it was dropped by spoonfulls and left to cool.

My mother would also make home made gum candy in red, green and orange. I remember her making fruit cakes, 15 or 20 at a time, people could not get enough of them.


----------



## shoneyboy (Dec 15, 2012)

Here is some similar to what her's looked like ....













divinity-candy-sl-258139-l.jpg



__ shoneyboy
__ Dec 15, 2012






Like little bites of heaven.......Oh !!! So good !!!!!!


----------



## roadkill cafe (Dec 15, 2012)

Shoneyboy said:


> Here is some similar to what her's looked like ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks EXACTLY like the divinity my daddy made when I was a kid. So light and delicious!! "Like little bites of heaven" is 100% correct, Shoneyboy.


----------



## shoneyboy (Dec 15, 2012)

I’ve recently come to the conclusion that you can buy anything you want from a store these days. The problem is that the food product NEVER tastes the same……. I recently figured out why…….. It is the “LOVE” that was put into the final product that no store bought product can compare to….....


----------



## kathrynn (Dec 16, 2012)

There is a website to go to for an easy way to make it. SouthernPlate.com

http://www.southernplate.com/2012/12/mama-and-sues-microwave-divinity.html

Christy is a friend of mine and she does hers partially in the microwave.


----------



## roller (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks for posting this...I am a BIG fudge fan but could never make it to really suit me..I will give this a try this week. It looks GREAT ! Thanks again !


----------



## kathrynn (Dec 16, 2012)

Roller....I really like the creamy kinds.  The hard ones (made with cocoa powder) just dont cut it for me.  I like the ones where you pop it in your mouth and your mouth says....MMMMMMM!


----------



## sumosmoke (Dec 16, 2012)

Fudge looks mouthwatering! Nice work, and thanks for including the recipe!


----------

